
Gping.io server software open sourced - dustball
Hi everybody, happy December!<p>Tl;dr:<p>1. We have a project roadmap<p>2. The server is open source<p>3. You can be a contributor<p>WHAT IS GPING.IO?  It provides realtime tracking of your cars location, engine diagnostic codes, OBD integration, and more.  It provides a TinyURL like URL for your car on gping.io.<p>2016 is wrapping up and the GPing[1] team has a couple major announcements to close out the year.<p>We’ve brought a second engineer on board to help. Our first task was to figure out what kind of project GPing was going to be and how to get there. We established a roadmap of new features and the top three are:<p>* Account authentication, provisioning, and settings support;<p>* A documented API allowing data access;<p>* User defined actions that can be triggered by various location related events.<p>The second task we undertook was to clean up the existing codebase (a little) and get it ready for you to deploy your own instance. That means…<p>We’re happy to announce that the GPing server code is being released on GitHub[2]. It’s set up to make deploying your own instance as trivial as possible whether the environment is a LAMP box in the living room or AWS ECS. There are a few early adopter codes[3] (unlocks the Android app until at least 2018) for the Android app available free if you’d like to take a custom server for a spin.<p>Even with additional eng support GPing is just two people, with primarily back end experience, working in their spare time. If you’d like to get involved we have (or will soon) particular need for:<p>* UX&#x2F;Design for Android and web;<p>* Front end web developers;<p>* iOS devs;<p>* Folks with authentication&#x2F;oauth experience;<p>* Marketing and copy editing support!<p>Your contributions are appreciated and you can find out how to get involved by responding here, dropping into IRC (#gping.io on Freenode), or checking our listed issues[4].<p>Happy Holidays,<p>&lt;3 GPing Team<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;gping.io<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;dustball&#x2F;gping.io<p>[3] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;gping-promo<p>[4] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;dustball&#x2F;gping.io&#x2F;issues
======
dozzie
Congratulations. What is this GPing thing, actually? Your website is very thin
on this matter, which is the single most important thing.

Also, you could have put all this lengthy news on your website and put a link
to it as "Show HN", that would have served much better.

